# RAT SALAD



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

after 3 month of work..  tell me what you think


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Real nice, the only thing i dont like is the fork set up other wise :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I can't tell you how I love your bike!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

That looks really nice It has that evil look :angry:..


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 9 2006, 12:58 AM~5006882
> *That looks really nice It has that  evil look :angry:..
> *


hehe thanks


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

we have like 5 foot of snow here haha!


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 9 2006, 12:59 AM~5006891
> *we have like 5 foot of snow here haha!
> *


damn yeah this is not fun to ride with snow loll


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ITS SIC. I LOVE THE RAT ROD LOOK :thumbsup:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 8 2006, 11:03 PM~5006904
> *damn yeah this is not fun to ride with snow loll
> *


haha ya i was riding my bike today with some snow :biggrin: 
Canada!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

HELL YEaH!


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Mar 9 2006, 01:04 AM~5006910
> *ITS SIC.  I LOVE THE RAT ROD LOOK :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man , he just need red and white pinstriping now :cheesy:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 9 2006, 01:04 AM~5006912
> *haha ya i was riding my bike today with some snow :biggrin:
> Canada!
> *


 yeah me too haha but the snow melt a little bit per days :cheesy:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

fucking shit i was just thinking of doing a frame with a chain in the same place but any ways that shit looks tight


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

fuck yeah dat shit looks down


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 9 2006, 12:09 AM~5006945
> *thanks man , he just need red and white pinstriping  now :cheesy:
> *



Its gonna be tight!!!!


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

damn Judas nice work :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Mar 9 2006, 01:22 AM~5007071
> *damn Judas nice work :0 :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 9 2006, 01:12 AM~5006974
> *fucking shit i was just thinking of doing a frame with a chain in the same place but any ways that shit looks tight
> *


haha thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. thats da fucking shit right there... i fuckin love it.. im building me a rat style bike now....i give u props man.. fenders are wicked


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lookin hella good bro! damn i want them rims for my trike!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 9 2006, 01:28 AM~5007120
> *lookin hella good bro! damn i want them rims for my trike!!
> *


thanks man, I agree these rims would be really beautiful on your trike :cheesy: 

thanks too sic713


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

that is a fuckin cool ass bike! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

fucken bike is sick asss fuck homie...shits bad....


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

judas man! you never cease to amaze me! yet another fucking awesome bike! so clean!


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

DAAAAAAYUM! - That ride is SLICK! Perfect blend of ratrod-look and lowriderbike-bling. Love it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

nice


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

that is dope, you made me like rats, the chains is crazy


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 8 2006, 10:54 PM~5006856
> *Real nice, the only thing i dont like is the fork set up other wise  :thumbsup:
> *


same here but Judas out did himself with this badass bike im loving it 
:worship:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:uh: dammm
I don't know wath I can said about this bike

is so FUCKING CRAZY BOYS
i like it a lot man

u are the best one :cheesy:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool bike


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

nice


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

REAL NICE JUDAS......IT LOOKS REAL GOOD ......ORIGONAL.....I LIKE THE FORK SETUP TO.... ...GOOD JOB HOMIE!


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

eille judas the bike looks verry verry sic man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Bike looks great Judas   ...I didn't see that topic and I made another one about the same bike earlier today... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

hehe thanks to all, that's fun to see people recognizing good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Man that bike is so Fuckin sic...Love it bro


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Niccce :thumbsup:


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

very nice job Judas!!!I really like your bike!!!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## J4$0N (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 9 2006, 12:04 AM~5006912
> *haha ya i was riding my bike today with some snow :biggrin:
> Canada!
> *



:0 how can you ride today, its smushy snow and water *slaps*


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J4$0N_@Mar 9 2006, 03:16 PM~5011551
> *:0 how can you ride today, its smushy snow and water *slaps*
> *


nope they cleared my streets rite down to the pavement


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

mutha fuckin' sik keep reppin' Canada!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i fucking love it :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Now you have to finish your chopper !!!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

:0 That's pretty damn tight! not sure about the chain on the frame,but other wise,NICE!!!!! you might consider doing chain braces for the forks to match the one on the frame! just a suggestion. :dunno:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Mar 9 2006, 05:53 PM~5012382
> *:0 That's pretty damn tight! not sure about the chain on the frame,but other wise,NICE!!!!! you might consider doing chain braces for the forks to match the one on the frame! just a suggestion. :dunno:
> *



good idea!


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

damnnnnnn that looks crazy as hell i like everything about it :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn thats nice but dont get mad cus ive been workin with chain for body mods.. so i dont mean ta bite or nothin... keep up the good work


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Looks great man. The red and white pinstripe would really set it off too. Nice to see a set of rims with no extra holes in them either.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HOLY SHIT. 
NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

really nice bike ......................  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

cool love them rims


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Mar 9 2006, 06:53 PM~5012382
> *:0 That's pretty damn tight! not sure about the chain on the frame,but other wise,NICE!!!!! you might consider doing chain braces for the forks to match the one on the frame! just a suggestion. :dunno:
> *


yeah very good idea but I don't spend more money on my bikes, I'm gonna concentrate on my car now :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 9 2006, 06:51 PM~5012367
> *Now you have to finish your chopper !!!
> *


yeah haha but he just need pinstriping man after that is gonna be ready for the shows


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Mar 9 2006, 07:07 PM~5012524
> *Looks great man. The red and white pinstripe would really set it off too. Nice to see a set of rims with no extra holes in them either.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, but I don't know about pinstripe..maybe later


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 9 2006, 07:17 PM~5012599
> *
> *


yeah LUXURIOUS!!!


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 9 2006, 12:53 AM~5006847
> *after 3 month of work..    tell me what you think
> 
> 
> ...


i never really come in this forum, but thats the best bike ive seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

uffin: thanks man


----------



## J4$0N (Feb 26, 2006)

i'd agree with caddilac ed, most of the bikes on the forum are overdone ( dont get me wrong they are still kick ass) but thats sleek and i love the matt finish.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 9 2006, 09:09 PM~5014148
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Beautiful bike Judas man! Best part is how original the styling is. Great work!


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Mar 9 2006, 11:43 PM~5014403
> *Beautiful bike Judas man! Best part is how original the styling is. Great work!
> *


thanks man


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

post some pics of the build up :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 9 2006, 08:24 PM~5013495
> *yeah very good idea but I don't spend more money on my bikes, I'm gonna concentrate on my car now :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully you'll build a nice lowrider car one day Sam cause you got the talent to come out with something fucking awsome brother...


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

thats fucking tight...i dont liek the red rims though


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

makinoz is fucken krazy because does rims are tight did you make them or did sik make them for you if so how much


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 10 2006, 12:57 AM~5014956
> *makinoz is fucken krazy because does rims are tight did you make them or did sik make them for you if so how much
> *


yeah I made these rims


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 10 2006, 12:23 AM~5014684
> *post some pics of the build up :biggrin:
> *


I just have these ones :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 10 2006, 12:23 AM~5014686
> *Hopefully you'll build a nice lowrider car one day Sam cause you got the talent to come out with something fucking awsome brother...
> *


thnaks a lot Dave


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

hey there nice can you make me some and if so how much


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

i jsut said i didn't like the red on the rims u noob


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

hell yeah judas that bike is hott very clean and nice hope you take that to sum shows :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 10 2006, 12:17 AM~5015089
> *thnaks a lot Dave
> *


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 8 2006, 11:03 PM~5006904
> *damn yeah this is not fun to ride with snow loll
> *


that thing is awesome!! I like the fenders, and the rims...

Yeah here in winnipeg I took out my chopper and it wasn't fun in the snow.. its melting though


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 10 2006, 02:40 AM~5015486
> *hey there nice can you make me some and if so how much
> *


yeah I can make one for you but not the same model...and what is your budget?


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Mar 10 2006, 06:38 AM~5016767
> *hell yeah judas that bike is hott very clean and nice hope you take that to sum shows  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

really sick your bike keep your good work


----------



## monsterbrick (Feb 11, 2006)

very impressive work!


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 30, 2006)

sweet name


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Mar 10 2006, 12:47 PM~5018450
> *really sick your bike keep your good work
> *


thanks gros


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

look really good that the colors i am going with on my 3 wheeler


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gotair19_@Mar 10 2006, 03:27 PM~5019611
> *look really good that the colors i am going with on my 3 wheeler
> *


thanks man, do you have pic of your trike??


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

whats up guys i came to this post because you are canadians and i was curious if any one vcan translate this price in american money
$35 CAD


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Mar 11 2006, 03:38 AM~5023942
> *whats up guys i came to this post because you are canadians and i was curious if any one vcan translate this price in american money
> $35 CAD
> *


43,05 $ us or really really close to that


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 11 2006, 09:13 AM~5024982
> *43,05 $ us or really really close to that
> *


35$ cdn is not 43$ U.S you goof... :uh: :biggrin: 


35$ canadian is the equivalent of about 28-30$ american...


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

www.xe.com


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

30.16$


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

bad ass


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

hey dude were u get ure parts


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2006, 11:32 AM~5025045
> *35$ cdn is not 43$ U.S you goof... :uh:  :biggrin:
> 35$ canadian is the equivalent of about 28-30$ american...
> *


hahah i know just fucking him up a litle  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 11 2006, 04:43 PM~5026510
> *hey dude  were u get ure parts
> *


there points for steel fence (ornements)


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 very good job judas!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Schwing! I love it man. Good job! Only thing is I'd fold it in half with no support for the weight and would go through pedals all day. Other than that it's wicked! It's cryin for red and white pinstriping!


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 11 2006, 03:43 PM~5026510
> *hey dude  were u get ure parts
> *


the spears and the "suport Pro Hopper" is from a friend


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastriderz_@Mar 11 2006, 04:20 PM~5026685
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 very good job judas!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


merci mec :biggrin:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

WOAH!YOUR BIKE HAS EVERYTHING. CUSTOM TANK,SPEARS,LUCKY!EVER TAKE IT OFF ANY SWEET JUMPS?


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 11 2006, 08:54 PM~5028093
> *WOAH!YOUR BIKE HAS EVERYTHING. CUSTOM TANK,SPEARS,LUCKY!EVER TAKE IT OFF ANY SWEET JUMPS?
> *


thanks man  , what do you mean with "sweet jumps"?


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

> *Judas Is Rising  Posted Today, 08:58 PM
> thanks man wink.gif , what do you mean with "sweet jumps"?*



:uh: IDIOT!


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 11 2006, 09:01 PM~5028141
> *:uh: IDIOT!
> *


fool I don't speak english everytime damn!


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

> *Judas Is Rising  Posted Today, 09:03 PM
> 
> QUOTE(eazylowrider @ Mar 11 2006, 09:01 PM) *
> uh.gif IDIOT!
> ...



i guess you dont have any speaking skills than.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 11 2006, 09:06 PM~5028168
> *i guess you dont have any speaking skills than.
> *


eeeeeh OK


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 11 2006, 07:01 PM~5028141
> *:uh: IDIOT!
> *


lol ahahaa


----------



## framelayer (Mar 7, 2002)

damn i really like that it's right up my alley


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 11 2006, 08:06 PM~5028168
> *i guess you dont have any speaking skills than.
> *


Fucking goofy kid... :uh:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

theres a web site but i dont know where i can get them does any one know?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

for those parts


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 11 2006, 09:44 PM~5028388
> *for those parts
> *


megalowrider sell these parts too..I think


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 11 2006, 07:43 PM~5028382
> *theres a web site  but i dont know where i can get them  does any one know?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


hit me in p/m i can get you sum peace and easy you be wallin alot man good job keep it up


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 11 2006, 06:54 PM~5028093
> *WOAH!YOUR BIKE HAS EVERYTHING. CUSTOM TANK,SPEARS,LUCKY!EVER TAKE IT OFF ANY SWEET JUMPS?
> *


ilmao your a fool man but keep it up thats how i get down too :thumbsup:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 11 2006, 07:58 PM~5028123
> *thanks man   , what do you mean with "sweet jumps"?
> *


thats from a movie man. You havent seen Napolean Dynamite?


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

nice....i lyk the chain


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

> *StickyIcky  Posted Today, 01:42 AM
> 
> QUOTE(eazylowrider @ Mar 11 2006, 06:54 PM) *
> WOAH!YOUR BIKE HAS EVERYTHING. CUSTOM TANK,SPEARS,LUCKY!EVER TAKE IT OFF ANY SWEET JUMPS?
> ...


SWEET! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 12 2006, 02:22 AM~5030046
> *thats from a movie man.  You havent seen Napolean Dynamite?
> *


ah ok..nop I never see this movie


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1_PurpleLowRider_@Mar 12 2006, 02:55 AM~5030205
> *nice....i lyk the chain
> *


hehe thanks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 12 2006, 12:34 PM~5031732
> *ah ok..nop I never see this movie
> *


ay you wanna buy a copy off of me 10 + shipping


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

craaaaaaaaaaazy asssss ride brooooooo :biggrin: mouhahahha this fucking bike looks better in real  goood job bro...! CLICK CLICK BOUM LOLLLL :roflmao:


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

ah ah mat you'r a crazy man lol :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Mar 12 2006, 07:16 PM~5035233
> *ah ah mat you'r a crazy man lol :biggrin:
> *



Yes I am :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Mar 12 2006, 09:11 PM~5035176
> *craaaaaaaaaaazy asssss ride brooooooo  :biggrin:  mouhahahha this fucking bike looks better in real   goood job bro...! CLICK CLICK BOUM  LOLLLL  :roflmao:
> *


CLIK CLIK BOOOOOM HAHAHAHA EASY MOTHA FUCKING EEEEEEE LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Mar 12 2006, 08:11 PM~5035176
> *craaaaaaaaaaazy asssss ride brooooooo  :biggrin:  mouhahahha this fucking bike looks better in real   goood job bro...! CLICK CLICK BOUM  LOLLLL  :roflmao:
> *



This dude love to much to talk on forums!!!


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 13 2006, 12:00 AM~5036770
> *This dude love to much to talk on forums!!!
> *


 you too haha


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

WESTSIDE! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 13 2006, 03:50 PM~5040304
> *WESTSIDE!  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


BRAVO


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

> *Judas Is Rising  Posted Today, 04:25 PM
> 
> QUOTE(eazylowrider @ Mar 13 2006, 03:50 PM) *
> WESTSIDE!  machinegun.gif  machinegun.gif  machinegun.gif  machinegun.gif
> ...



:uh: standing ovation? okay. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

:twak: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

who asked you to type anything? :machinegun:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 13 2006, 02:50 PM~5040304
> *WESTSIDE!  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



who ask YOU to write that! :buttkick:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

i didnt write it i typed it. pick up a fucking manual jackass :guns:


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

So nice.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 13 2006, 05:17 PM~5041280
> *i didnt write it i typed it. pick up a fucking manual jackass  :guns:
> *



What a goofy little kid...Go build something instead of hanging out on this site and acting like a fool... :uh: Westside...Hahaha... :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 13 2006, 07:42 PM~5041748
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


BEN BRAVO


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hey judas if i send u my 3 twisted spoke rims could u relace and paint them like that??


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 10:42 PM~5042727
> *hey judas if i send u my 3 twisted spoke rims could u relace and paint them  like that??
> *


 yeah no problems


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

eazylowrider Today, 06:42 PM | | Post #137 

chuckwearinwiteboy

Posts: 2,131
Joined: Sep 2005
From: MURDALAND







--------------------

GUNS DONT KILL PEOPLE
I KILL PEOPLE 

Internet tough kid... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: HATERS CUZ THERE NOT IN AN INTERNET GANG LIKE ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: E-THUG LIFE! THE NET IS HARD OUT HERE :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 14 2006, 08:51 AM~5045143
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  HATERS CUZ THERE NOT IN AN INTERNET GANG LIKE ME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  E-THUG LIFE! THE NET IS HARD OUT HERE :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

you dont know what we have to deal with - spam, pop ups, viruses :0 - im telling you it can be hardcore


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

:twak: :twak: damn rats


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

rats?  :dunno:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 14 2006, 09:44 AM~5045625
> *rats?  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: there so cute!! I MEAN THEY KOOL!


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 14 2006, 01:20 PM~5046223
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: there so cute!! I MEAN THEY KOOL!
> *


damn you're fucking pathetic


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

bitch i will kill you im gangster! :guns:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 14 2006, 02:52 PM~5046858
> *bitch i will kill you im gangster! :guns:
> *


oh yeah sweeeet :uh: :uh:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this convo is amazing!
But seriously dont fuck up this topic. If you do ill shit in ur mouth.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tight :thumbsup: You borrowed the spears from Creamator how he has them like that under seat post and on crank housing and also Tombstone's axle pegs but its all good. Very nice body work on there. Awesome bike


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

ah longest he dont copy a bike complete its all good because now in days every one has the same tank


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's the Tombstone Axle Peg. Its cool though man


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 15 2006, 09:43 AM~5051143
> *ah longest he dont copy a bike complete its all good because now in days every one has the same tank
> *



Yep its very hard to come up with some orig. ideas nowadays since most everything has been done. Like you said as long as he don't copy an entire bike its cool because some ideas deserve to be copied because they do come out good


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

oh at least ad a little twist to the desing to make it your own


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's another bike that did the spears in the frame a little different. Met the owner in SD last year, cool guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 15 2006, 01:40 AM~5051132
> *Tight :thumbsup:  You borrowed the spears from Creamator how he has them like that under seat post and on crank housing and also Tombstone's axle pegs but its all good.  Very nice body work on there.  Awesome bike
> *


thanks man :thumbsup: 
yeah I have borrowed the idea of the spears from creamator and your axle pegs..it's not in my practice to copy but I liked really your idea of the axle pegs because I don't know this is very long, dangerous a little bit hehe and very nice.. so thanks alot for the compliment


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

man that bike is nice,man but the only thing i dont like is the nockofs other wise that bike is bomb.....


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

Judas Is Rising ya man its your bike i was talking about


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 15 2006, 08:12 PM~5055999
> *man that bike is nice,man but the only thing i dont like is the nockofs other wise that bike is bomb.....
> *


thanks man...where you see knock-off on my bike?? :ugh:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 15 2006, 10:31 PM~5057384
> *thanks man...where you see knock-off on my bike?? :ugh:
> *


well i meant the spears , where the k/o goes


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 16 2006, 12:26 AM~5057699
> *well i meant the spears , where the k/o goes
> *


oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

I put the bike for sale...1300$Can nego.


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

el gros nego en anlgais cest obo


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 16 2006, 03:54 PM~5061755
> *I put the bike for sale...1300$Can nego.
> *



BITCH!!! tu vien dle finir!!!!! :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 15 2006, 04:15 PM~5051980
> *thanks man :thumbsup:
> yeah I have borrowed the idea of the spears from creamator and your axle pegs..it's not in my practice to copy but I liked really your idea of the axle pegs because I don't know this is very long, dangerous a little bit hehe and very nice.. so thanks alot for the compliment
> *


Yo man I used wing nuts on the ends, looks like you used regular nuts wasn't that harder?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 16 2006, 04:54 PM~5061755
> *I put the bike for sale...1300$Can nego.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

let me get them rims


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 16 2006, 02:54 PM~5061755
> *I put the bike for sale...1300$Can nego.
> *


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh

































whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat with do you sell it brooo this fucking bike is fucking amazing maan


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 16 2006, 07:09 PM~5062799
> *Yo man I used wing nuts on the ends, looks like you used regular nuts wasn't that harder?
> *


umh to fiking the axle pegs on the wheels or for fixing your spears on the spring?
because me I have welded the spears on the spring and a normal bolt for fixing at the wheel


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Mar 16 2006, 07:26 PM~5062881
> *eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat with do you sell it brooo this fucking bike is fucking amazing maan
> *


I want money


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 07:24 PM~5062868
> *let me get them rims
> *


how much do you offer to me?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 16 2006, 03:54 PM~5061755
> *I put the bike for sale...1300$Can nego.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

give me a price on the rims and well work from there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

also what color is on the rims? is it called bright red?


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 09:38 PM~5063780
> *also what color is on the rims? is it called bright red?
> *


the color is called trafic red... and I don't know what price I want for it...I'm trying to sell the hole bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 17 2006, 05:29 AM~5063697
> *umh to fiking the axle pegs on the wheels or for fixing your spears on the spring?
> because me I have welded the spears on the spring and a normal bolt for fixing at the wheel
> *


Ah ok that's different. Mine is a bolt threaded at each end, the spear screws onto the top, put the springer on, then screw the top part of the wing nut to that and screw it onto the axle from there.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 17 2006, 08:03 PM~5070313
> *Ah ok that's different. Mine is a bolt threaded at each end, the spear screws onto the top, put the springer on, then screw the top part of the wing nut to that and screw it onto the axle from there.
> *


umh ok this is a very good idea too ...for your gold and chrome plating..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yo man your signature says its for sale, how much?


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

I think its 1300 cdn.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Mar 19 2006, 07:05 AM~5079114
> *I think its 1300 cdn.
> *


fair price for a custom bike.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2006, 02:04 AM~5078464
> *Yo man your signature says its for sale, how much?
> *


yeah 1300$ Can OBO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 19 2006, 02:32 PM~5080695
> *yeah 1300$ Can OBO
> *


HOW MUCH IS THAT IN AMERICAN MONEY


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2006, 04:41 PM~5080760
> *HOW MUCH IS THAT IN AMERICAN MONEY
> *


1,122.24$


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

now 1100$ Can


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Man if you need money go to work bitch but dont sale this bike !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 20 2006, 10:01 PM~5089797
> *Man if you need money go to work bitch but dont sale this bike !!!
> *


Why do you want to sell your bike bro? You need the money to build your car as a lowrider???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 21 2006, 06:53 AM~5089755
> *now 1100$ Can
> *


 So that's $50 American? :biggrin: 

For real what's the conversion from Can to US? :dunno:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

945.687 US


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2006, 01:12 AM~5090644
> *Why do you want to sell your bike bro? You need the money to build your car as a lowrider???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


maybe hehe... this is because I don't have a job and yeah I want money for my car...I'm gonna put a front of Chrysler 5th avenue on my car..I know this is compatible and this is my little project for this month :biggrin: so look my photoshop of my car with wire wheels hehe


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

SOLD :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 9 2006, 09:57 PM~5210527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but to another LuX member... :biggrin: You'll see it in shows all over the summer...Get ready to build me a crazy ass bike too... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 21 2006, 02:29 PM~5093750
> *maybe hehe... this is because I don't have a job and yeah I want money for my car...I'm gonna put a front of Chrysler 5th avenue on my car..I know this is compatible and this is my little project for this month :biggrin:  so look my photoshop of my car with wire wheels hehe
> *


looking good... :biggrin:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 10 2006, 04:57 AM~5210527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHUT?! - It's on the preview-page for the next Crank!Magazine! :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 9 2006, 10:59 PM~5210549
> *Yes but to another LuX member... :biggrin:  You'll see it in shows all over the summer...Get ready to build me a crazy ass bike too... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Apr 10 2006, 03:38 AM~5211872
> *WHUT?! - It's on the preview-page for the next Crank!Magazine! :0
> *


yeah but the bike is still at my home for a couple of months and I will be able to take more pics


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

good good ....


----------

